# Jay Leno Show not airing on 1/22



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

We've received an update for tomorrow night that may not make it into the guide updates for some people (due to service connection timing).

NBC
Fri. 1/22/10 
Delete 
10:00pm-11:00pm: The Jay Leno Show

Add 
10:00pm-11:00pm: Dateline NBC


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

This seems to have been true for a few days. Both Jay Leno & Tonight Show didn't have guide data for Fri for many days.. weird (even with the whole situation).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Hmm, I forced a call late late last night and it still was there.. and it's also still in KNTV's listings:
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/station/tv-listings/tv-listings-bay.html


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ok, it did finally update at least on one of my tivos.. Also, I was under the *mistaken* impression that that would be the last night, since Conan's last (new) night was then.


----------

